#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-15
<thafreak> What have I missed folks?
<thafreak> Hows the ubucon/olf planning going?
<thafreak> where you from jackson ?
<jackson> western PA
<thafreak> ah ok
<jackson> Butler
<thafreak> you're ip looked similar to mine
<jackson> ok
<thafreak> oh ok...where armstrong is based :)
<jackson> yep
<jackson> and u?
<thafreak> they don't service many areas...
<thafreak> I'm in Medina ohio
<thafreak> I think they only really service youngstown, medina, and western pa...
<jackson> ok    they service above pittsburgh and below I80
<thafreak> you lurk the ohio loco room much? :)
<jackson> occ
<thafreak> you come to OLF ever?
<jackson> olf?
<thafreak> ohio linux fest
<jackson> no just ham fests
<thafreak> you far from columbus?
<jackson> 5 hrs
<thafreak> oh, ouch...that'd be a journey...
<thafreak> we've seen people from michigan and indianna and PA all come though
<jackson> i lived in Dayton 4 4 years
<thafreak> are there any largish gatherings of linux folk in your neck of the woods?
<paultag> thafreak: I'm going to try to put Boston on that list :)
<jackson> anope very few
<thafreak> paultag: well, if you don't, you *WILL* be replaced with a shell script
<paultag> thafreak: and I'm fine with that :)
<thafreak> oh, maybe I'll try out festival
<paultag> while [ true ]; echo "fuck"; sleep 10; done
<paultag> ah yes
<paultag> echo "fuck" | festival --tts
<thafreak> might not be kid freindly though :)
<paultag> thafreak: who said I was kid friendly? :)
<thafreak> nobody, but OLF probably should be :)
<paultag> true :P
<thafreak> need to get them while they're young...make linux users for life out of them
<thafreak> I think that'll be my second tattoo...
<paultag> hahaha
<thafreak> first has to be for my wife...i already promised her that :)
<paultag> I want to get the hacker's emblem, the glider on my wrist
<paultag> awwww
<thafreak> i'm thinking binary...
<thafreak> but not your average run of the mill ascii to binary
<paultag> something gzip compressed or something
<thafreak> if it's text, it'll probably be utf-8 :)
<thafreak> or, I'm toying with 1bit bitmap image...
<paultag> ohh, clever
<thafreak> :)
<thafreak> b/w images with decent dithering look good enough I figured
<thafreak> Hey, did you guys hear that google bought motorola mobility division???
<paultag> yeah! nuts!
<thafreak> now I got to wait till nexus++ comes out for my next phone...hopefully it won't be that long of a wait
<paultag> :)
<jackson> guys i got to go so see u later
<thafreak> so jackson was a kde user it seems...
<Cheri703> paultag: http://www.unplggd.com/unplggd/24core-linux-cluster-in-30-ikea-drawers-079331
<paultag> Cheri703: oh that is just brilliant
<Cheri703> I thought it was a cool idea :) and you could totally get the cabinet, start with one, and add as funds became available :)
<dzho> just start in the top drawer and work your way down
<paultag> Cheri703: that'd be fun :)
<dzho> that way, you can put paperclips etc in the bottom ones without worrying about them falling into the CPU fan.
<paultag> I'd be able to do it cheeper, I think
<Cheri703> yeah, use it as storage til you build it up
<paultag> there's no reason to use HDs in the cluster
<thafreak> doesn't look like the hard drives are mounted very stabily though
<Cheri703> yeah, they discussed that in the comments on his site
<thafreak> yeah, I'd do net booting, or exteranal storage via esata
<Cheri703> from him: "Thanks. The fit and portability are definitely awesome. We transported  this across the country in the passenger seat of a car with the seatbelt  on and the drawers taped shut."
<paultag> so that's 300 off the bill
<paultag> I wonder if I can do something like virtual machines that can migrate like vSphere does
<paultag> but with virtualbox or xen or kvm or something
<thafreak> if you have more than one machine in a cluster like that, you really should put the storage outside...unless the cluster is specifically for providing storage itself :)
<paultag> thafreak: truth
<thafreak> uh, paultag, totally
<thafreak> have you looked at the recent kvm/libvirt stuff?
<paultag> thafreak: nope
<thafreak> does exactly that
<thafreak> as long as you have storage that is accessible by all nodes
<thafreak> so iscsi/nfs works fine
<Cheri703> could have a raid setup in one drawer :)
<thafreak> or gluster I think is supported too
<paultag> thafreak: oh interesting
<paultag> fuck, now I want to do this
<thafreak> yes you could...as long as you have some way to stabily mount the drives
<Cheri703> paultag: this could be your hardhack you were looking for :)
<paultag> I bet I could cut it back to a few PSUs
 * Cheri703 was lurking the other day ;)
<paultag> Cheri703: :)
<Cheri703> read the comments on the guy's site
<Cheri703> some good suggestions there
<Cheri703> it is linked in the article
<thafreak> Reminds me of the time in college I tried to build my own case out of plexi glass...way back when ALL computers were the same beige color....no exceptions
<Cheri703> depending on how tall the drawers are, you could do 2.5" drives up on their sides, and could probably fit a LOT of them in there even with airflow...
<thafreak> you can buy enclosures to mount drives in, that you could bolt into the draw...and they mostly come with fans too...
<paultag> shit, this would be fun
<Cheri703> lamer use of the same cabinet: http://www.unplggd.com/unplggd/how-to/how-to-turn-ikea-drawers-into-a-cpu-house-129799
<Cheri703> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/availability/00107874/
<dzho> also http://wiki.eth-0.nl/index.php/List_of_IkeaRacks
<paultag> hummm
<paultag> I wonder if I can cluster a shitload of ARM machines
<paultag> they would be more size effective
<thafreak> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817993002
<thafreak> you could fit like 200 arm machines in that
<thafreak> if you get the equivalent of the pogo plug...the bare board
<paultag> dude, a backpack supercluster
<thafreak> dual core 1.x ghz arms
<Cheri703> oh, also, I'm told that pogo plugs are 50% off today...not sure how long that goes
<thafreak> wow, where is that at?
<paultag> +1
<paultag> I need one
<thafreak> I could use another
<paultag> , and the price
<paultag> www.crunchgear.com/.../pogoplug-drops-the-cable-and-the-price/ - CachedAug 17, 2010 – I'm a big fan of PogoPlug devices. They're super simple to use, and they're pretty regularly updated with new features based on customer ...
<paultag> Ah fucking windows
<paultag> FUCK this shit
<paultag> fucking selects a website and barfs it into mintty
<thafreak> that's not that cheap
<thafreak> I got my original version (pink) pogo plug for $60...
<thafreak> they must be pushing their newer one...
<paultag> oh shit
<paultag> I think I know what I can do...
<Cheri703> ah, it is a canadian company (am talking to hypatia), though I might be able to talk her into a bulk order if necessary :)
<paultag> arduino cluster
<Cheri703> oh, if anyone has ideas for a SUPER SUPER beginner arduino project that doesn't require a lot of money in parts and other bits, I have an adruino sitting in my desk drawer with no idea where to start
<paultag> Cheri703: I have tons of code!
<Cheri703> OR if anyone has some of the "other bits" they want to donate to the cause, I'd be open to that too :)
<paultag> Cheri703: all you need is a USB cable and it will play with the onboard LED
<Cheri703> ok
<paultag> Cheri703: https://gist.github.com/646396
<paultag> Cheri703: super simple, easy to learn, well documented
<Cheri703> playing with arduino will go on list of things to get to...have a lot of stuff I have been putting off and am finally getting to some of it
<paultag> Cheri703: arduinos rule
<paultag> Oh fuck, nevermind
<paultag> I can do my project I never finished!
<paultag> the relay CPU
<paultag> rather, ALU
<paultag> rather, full 8 bit adder
<Cheri703> paultag: I've been reading more about the infosec stuff, and while I haven't actually learned to DO anything yet, I'm finding it fascinating
<Cheri703> :)
<paultag> Cheri703: :)
<Cheri703> I do also want to get back to my "take things apart and put them back together differently" roots, so getting into "hardhacks" and the like is on my list as well :)
<paultag> Cheri703: truth
<ronnoc> hi gang
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-16
<Cheri703> hi
<ronnoc> hi Cheri703! How have you been?
<Cheri703> doing alright overall
<ronnoc> How's Ubuntu-Ohio been? Not feeling too overwhelmed, I hope!
<Cheri703> my to-do list is large, but not entirely u-ohio stuff :)
<ronnoc> heh well that's a Good Thing :)
<Cheri703> yeah, but I keep procrastinating :) though I have been productive in other ways this past week
<Cheri703> am a bit discouraged though, my business isn't bringing in enough money, so I've been looking for some sort of side income, and no such luck so far :/
<ronnoc> What is your business, if you don't mind me asking?
<Cheri703> not too many office jobs in my area...mostly manufacturing around here
<Cheri703> I do computer support/repair, etc
<ronnoc> ahh... me too, and a bit of consulting, as my side job. I agree it seems to be rather feast of famine... :/
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> and I have a reasonable skill set, and type 84wpm (took a test the other day :) ) but...the temp places I went to haven't contacted me with anything, and most of the other places in town aren't hiring, or it's crappy retail or sales, which I don't want
<Cheri703> there is a call center that apparently really wants me, but since I'm car free, I can't manage the hours they'd need
<ronnoc> ahh we have a lot in common - I'm car-free too atm :)
<Cheri703> yeah, I get along alright with the buses here
<ronnoc> heh. not here, sadly :/
<paultag> Cheri703: ever try out the trobber code?
<Cheri703> not yet
<Cheri703> might take a look after my errands later
<paultag> righto
<twotwozombie> morning all
<thafreak> Mornin
 * skellat grumblesmurfs
<Unit193> Howdy, it's been mostly dead for a bit :P
<skellat> This is my first day off from work in 10 days
<skellat> Somebody went on maternity leave and I was suddenly pushed into almost over 40 hours
<skellat> Considering that I am a part-timer, that's not cool
<skellat> Will you be at OLF, Unit193?
<Unit193> I would like to be a few days, but I should be able to make it to one
<Unit193> Congrats on getting on Council ;)
<skellat> Hunh?
<skellat> Oh
<skellat> I'm just there to record their open session
<Unit193> So you should be for all days?
<Cheri703> if I have independent transportation down to OLF, Unit193 is welcome to carpool with me
<skellat> I only get that Friday
<Cheri703> (still working out logistics of it all)
<skellat> The only reason I get that Friday is because it is my 30th birthday
<Unit193> Cheri703: Thanks, I do hope you can go down, but I don't know how I can help you in return :P
<skellat> I dunno.  The whole field deployment for Erie Looking Productions is kinda open for debate.  I sent a note to Council asking that somebody call my engineer to discuss what they envision for ELP to do so that he can plan out equipment load.
<Unit193> Oh stinking fish... http://www.extremetech.com/internet/92792-mozilla-takes-firefox-version-number-removal-a-step-further
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-17
<gilbert> hey ppls
<gilbert> :)
<gilbert> no ones up early i guess :(
<paultag> ohai g	
<paultag> erm gilbert
<paultag> oahio (morelik)
<gilbert> what up paultag!
<paultag> gilbert: nada my man! How's things?
<gilbert> not too bad :)
<gilbert> just busy working on my dissertation
<paultag> :)
<paultag> gilbert: how's it going
<paultag> kicking it's ass yet?
<gilbert> getting there ;)  60-some pages written...
<gilbert> and i hate writing :( i go over every paragraph 10 times till i get it just right...
<paultag> +1
<gilbert> i'm not really a perfectionist, but for some reason i have to make it sound right
<paultag> gilbert: dude, this represents years of work
<paultag> I don't blame you
<gilbert> paultag: true
<gilbert> dat
<gilbert> how's boston?
<paultag> gilbert: not bad. Works' a bit merm
<paultag> but not bad
<gilbert> u coming in for olf?
<paultag> gilbert: I'm going to try wicked hard (haahd)
<gilbert> cool
<paultag> gilbert: might be able to swing it but it's up in the air
<paultag> gilbert: how's OFL planning going?
<gilbert> should be awesome.  looks like Jon's taking care of ubucon :)
<paultag> :)
<gilbert> we've got the booth
<gilbert> i requested swag
<paultag> gilbert: did canonical get back to you?
<gilbert> jacob said he was gonna work on a disc burning station
<paultag> fuck yeah, that sounded awesome
<gilbert> haven't heard back on that yet
<paultag> >:|
<paultag> they're so crappy about this stuff
<gilbert> what should i do?
<paultag> gilbert: did you CC me on the mail?
<paultag> I can't remember
<gilbert> don't remember either, i'll check
<gilbert> no, forgot to cc you
<gilbert> forwarded
<paultag> gilbert: ack'd
<paultag> gilbert: pushed it to shippit's boss
<paultag> gilbert: I'll keep you in the loop
<gilbert> cool, thanks man, you rule :)
<paultag> np man, I got my boys (and gals) in Ohio covered :)
<jacob> gilbert: you just reminded me of that, actually
<jacob> i have a bit of it done, but the actual burning doesn't take place yet :P
<jacob> should be support for flashing usb drives as well
<gilbert> jacob: nice :)
<gilbert> jacob: i think it'll be pretty sweet if ppl can just walk up and say i want this or that version (or even another distro) and burn it themselves
<jacob> gilbert: I agree
<jacob> if I was at home I'd show you some screenshots, but i don't have my git repo sync online yet
<gilbert> you should package it once you're done :)
<jacob> gilbert: haha, I feared you'd say that. I plan on releasing it, at least; packaging is the bane of my existence
<jacob> but i'll try :P
<gilbert> i'll make a package for u
<gilbert> :P
<jacob> that would rock.
<jacob> (i've still got sour grapes from using PPAs :| )
<jacob> on a related note, we package things here at work, but for fedora/rhel -- I must say I really like spec files when compared to debian packaging.
<gilbert> really?  i've never tried to make an rpm before.  why is it better?
<jacob> it's not necessarily better, but more compact and "sane" in my opinion
<gilbert> hmmm, debian packaging is a bit scatterbrained with the whole many-little-files with varying syntax syndrome
<jacob> namely, everything is in one file. for example: http://pastebin.com/zA104nE5
<jacob> yes, that's my main gripe with debian packaging. that and the format is constantly changing
<gilbert> it's the difference between a group of volunteers working on all the little bits vs a corporation dictating a solution
<jacob> very true
<gilbert> the minimalistic debian/rules via debhelper 8 was a major advancement in my opinion
<gilbert> now at least you don't have to deal with the nuances need in the rules file.  it gets added automatically
<jacob> that's a good point, and admittedly i haven't done much packaging since dh 7
<paultag> dh 8 rocks
<jacob> perhaps i'll give learning it a go again :)
<gilbert> paultag: yes :)
<gilbert> automagic is very magical
<gilbert> anyone using gnome 3 yet?
<paultag> I was for a while
<paultag> gilbert: then I got my @fluxbox.org, so I'm sticking with that for a few weeks
<gilbert> paultag: nice
<paultag> then once Syn's working, I'm going X-less, and a framebuffer based web-browser or something
<gilbert> what is syn?
<gilbert> it will be nice once x goes away...that code is 50 bajillion years old now
<jacob> i'm definitely excited to see wayland in action
<gilbert> jacob: yeah totally.  me too
<jacob> alas, i have an nvidia card, and the chance of nvidia making wayland drivers is slim
<gilbert> i'm sure someone will start a wayland-nouveau project
<gilbert> (maybe they can use some of the existing x code...i dunno)
<paultag> wayland will be used with X for the next few years
<paultag> x → wayland → app
<gilbert> paultag: interesting
<gilbert> that's actually a very smart transitional process
<paultag> gilbert: yeah
<paultag> last I checked it was going to use wayland as the root X screen, and push it all on that
<jacob> that's probably for the best for compatability, at least
<gilbert> don't usually see that from canonical
<paultag> but it should work backwards and forwards
<paultag> gilbert: don't think that design was canonical
<paultag> them's a bunch of shitheads
<paultag> erm, I mean
<gilbert> haha
<jacob> (lol)
<paultag> lovely folks
<jacob> in any case, good to hear, i always thought it was wayland -> x -> app
<paultag> nope :)
<paultag> not for a little while, anyway
<paultag> let me see if I can find the design post I was reading about it
<paultag> erm wait
<paultag> fuck, looks like I'm an asshole and read that backwards
<paultag> jacob's right
<paultag> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/faq.html#heading_toc_j_4
<paultag> looks like wayland will multiplex X screens
<jacob> right, that's what i heard
<jacob> you should pitch your original thought though ;)
<gilbert> interesting: "Wayland reuses the DRI drivers, the kernel side GEM scheduler and kernel mode setting. Wayland doesn't have to compete with other projects for drivers and driver developers, it lives within the X.org, mesa and drm community and benefits from all the hardware enablement and driver development happening there."
<jacob> meaning KMS required -> GPL driver required -> little proprietary support. unless i read that wrong
<paultag> jacob: y'rly
<paultag> that would be a smart way of doing it, methinks
<jacob> anyway, i've got to go to a staff meeting, but i'll probably hop back on on my phone :D
<jacob> back later
<paultag> righto
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-18
<Unit193> I'm sure I'm the last to know that SourceForge will be at OLF
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Howdy! Welcome back!
<Derath-Srvr> Sup!
<Derath-Srvr> thafreak, you awake over there?
<Derath-Srvr> And kind of an odd experience... my server restarted 8 days ago without my knowing...
<Unit193> thafreak  G   0
<Unit193> Dang. If I actually do setup that server, I don't know where I would put it...
 * Derath-Srvr slaps thafreak around.
<Derath-Srvr> Of course, the time I come around and need to talk to him lol
<Derath-Srvr> Ah well, maybe he'll reply to my email...
 * Derath-Srvr goes back to idling
<Unit193> Adios
<gilbert> what up :P
<Unit193> Talking?
<Unit193> Howdy
<Unit193> OLF going along well?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-19
<skellat> Dang it!  It looks like status.net fell over.
<paultag> oh noes
<skellat> Hopefully it is due to them doing a systems upgrade
<skellat> How is the life in Boston, paultag?  Will we be seeing you for the live taping of The Burning Circle at OLF??
<paultag> skellat: I'm trying! I got registered, and I'm trying to see how I can make it out :)
<skellat> 4 PM Friday is the show
<paultag> skellat: I'll give it my absolute best
<skellat> Excellent
<skellat> At least I have the day off from work
<paultag> :)
<skellat> Sadly, I only have September 9th off
<skellat> Then again, I also turn 30 that day
<paultag> Oh man!
<skellat> Any big storms out your way last night?  The Lord's fireworks were quite in evidence as I chauffeured my sister to her 3rd shift job last night.
<paultag> skellat: nosir, all is quiet on the eastern front
<paultag> we usually get Ohio weather a few days late
<skellat> How is Syn developing?
<paultag> skellat: It's amazing to incredible
<paultag> skellat: over 64 packages are installed and working in my crossbuild chroot
<skellat> Debian base?
<paultag> skellat: Syn base :)
<skellat> Excellent
<paultag> skellat: all from source from scratch
<paultag> and it did a full chroot rebuild in about 6 minutes
<paultag> so it's about 1 minute to install 10 packages fully
<paultag> stuff like gcc, python, perl, big stuff
<paultag> skellat: I'm farther along then I've ever got before between all my last package managers
<paultag> this is really good :)
<skellat> Good
<paultag> skellat: next I need clever names and such
<paultag> skellat: like to clean stuff -- syn-repent
<paultag> need all sorts of little quirky names :)
<skellat> Hmm
<skellat> Dad's good for that sort of stuff
<skellat> Yikes
<skellat> I need to log off and start shutting down boxes to see what is making the connection crawl
<skellat> Late
<skellat> Later
<jrgifford> Oh joy. So, Natty broke my laptops suspend. Guess I'm stuck on Oneiric for now... *sigh*
<Unit193> He...quit?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-20
<Cheri703> Velomobiles! :D https://plus.google.com/photos/105710428223852247545/albums/5642748810889392065
<Unit193> We could just setup a RSS of everyones G+ feeds ;)
<Cheri703> yeah yeah
 * Cheri703 shares with multiple folks :)
<Unit193> Just kidding...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-21
<Unit193> canthus13: Welcome back
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-14
<Cheri703> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2012-08-14/
<canthus13> Huh. wonder what J21 did.
<Unit193> Shell account, someone did something in ##windows, it appears to have been removed pretty much right after.
<paultag> hahaha
<canthus13> Whee.. we have a netflix tax. :P
<canthus13> (Basically, we charge 10 bucks/50gb over your alotted GB/month, and 99% of people going over watch netflix 24/7)
<paultag> :|
<canthus13> Meh. Netflix accounts for 70% of our bandwith usage. Serves 'em right...
<canthus13> If we weren't charged by the likes of Level 3 and Cogent, I'd prolly feel differently.
 * Cheri703 doesn't have a cap \\o/
<canthus13> Wow. who is your ISP?
<Cheri703> time warner
<Cheri703> roadrunner
<canthus13> most ISPs in the US are capped now.. and TW has random caps, depending on where you live they may be as low as 40GB/month. :/
<Cheri703> pfft, yeah, I've burned through that in one tv series ...acquisition...from legitimate sources >.>
<canthus13> Heh.
<Unit193> Only used a total of 37.28GB this month, not much. :)
<thafreak> armstrong isn't capped either
<thafreak> ....yet
<thafreak> they announced a new "feature" recently
<thafreak> that lets you see how much bandwidth you use
<canthus13> Bandwidth monitoring?
<canthus13> Yep. it's coming.
<thafreak> and said it was like "your electric meter"
<thafreak> dude, we're about 10-20 times the normal "business" use they claim
<thafreak> screw them, bandwidth is nothing like electricity
<thafreak> it's not something they're using up resources to generate
<thafreak> they're not burning coal to "create" bandwidth
<canthus13> Until they stop bandwith metering on backbone lines, this is gonna continue.
<thafreak> Imma make my own backbone
<canthus13> ISPs get charged by the GB, so they have to pass it on. apparently bulk pricing has gone up due to netflix.
<Unit193> thafreak: Make your own network?  Like Iran?
<canthus13> thafreakistan?
<thafreak> w00t
<thafreak> when i'm a millionaire...er, billionaire...I'm going to run my own fiber
<thafreak> from my house, to all the places I give a shit about
<thafreak> basically, to google's HQ
<thafreak> and netflix's HQ
<thafreak> and then I'll put up antennas everywhere and let everyone use my private google/netflix network
<Cheri703> someone was talking about google's gigabit fiber network in kansas city, it has officially landed on my list of places to consider living :)
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> kansas was just the winner of their pilot program...
<thafreak> by the time you get ready to move, it'll probably be in other cities
<thafreak> maybe even mansfield
<Cheri703> HA
<Cheri703> we just got roadrunner over 15mbps
<thafreak> could happen
<Cheri703> like a month or two ago
 * canthus13 is considering upgrading to 110mbps...
<canthus13> If my employer will discount it. Otherwise, I'll just go to 60.
<thafreak> I was going to upgrade to the business plan...so i get higher upload speed...but it's like $90/mo...and I think I'm currently paying only like $40
<thafreak> and you don't even get ports unblocked untill you are at like several plans above that one
<canthus13> Amazing.. Outlook Express moves all the backup files to the recycle bin automatically when you 'compact' the folders.
<canthus13> ...
<thafreak> but it's still been more reliable than the business DSL my in-laws have
<thafreak> that's a feature
<thafreak> for people dumb enough to trust outlook express
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> part of the reason I can't stand sales people...they have a hard on for outlook
<thafreak> makes no sense to me...
<thafreak> their love of outlook...or just outlook in general makes no sense to me
<thafreak> makes me mangry every time I have to use it for something
<thafreak> mangry == ( mad + angry )
<thafreak> fyi
 * canthus13 thought you meant mangy... >.>
<thafreak> skellat: you still following the development of that networking that uses the old analog tv frequencies?
<skellat> Yeah
<skellat> Not very workable in NEO
<thafreak> you mean current draft, or you don't think the final product will be very useful here?
<skellat> There are White Space Frequency Database Coordinators appointed but...well...it doesn't work as neatly in NEO especially considering signal propagation over Lake Erie
<skellat> I had WJR in Detroit and CKLW in Windsor (Ontario) booming in this morning yet couldn't hear WTAM
<thafreak> what kind of distance/speed are they planning in the spec?
<skellat> This is the time of year when cell phone signals and TV signals carry across the Lake.  Until 911 upgrades happened here in Ashtabula County, there were occasions when you called 911 and somebody in Ontario picked up instead.
<thafreak> geez, and the mounties would show up at your house? :)
<skellat> Nah, just get really confused.  We've got a Kingsville Township on my side of the lake and the folks across the lake as the crow flies do too
<skellat> From what I can tell, the system is still stuck in tests
<skellat> It would be great for building in backhaul for cellcos
<skellat> This is the furthest things are right now: http://www.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2011/db0126/DA-11-131A1.pdf
<skellat> Crap
<thafreak> is this 802.22?
<skellat> You'd think even the folks at Wikipedia could run linkcheckers
<skellat> Yeah, 802.22 is the whole White Spaces tech
<thafreak> cool...
<skellat> Here we go: http://www.fcc.gov/encyclopedia/white-space-database-administration
<skellat> Dang it, only one administrator is even approved and there are only still *testing* communities such as Wilmington, North Carolina
<thafreak> i saw in wikipedia article that it's roughly 19mbits at a max of 30km, per channel...
<thafreak> Is this one of those techs that will be controlled by the gov, or will it be open and anyone can set up a base station?
<skellat> Controlled
<skellat> Definitely controlled
<thafreak> lame...so do you have to get a license or something to be allowed to set up a base station?
<skellat> You have to interoperate with the White Spaces databases.  Those databases are what stipulates what is open and what isn't.
<skellat> And it doesn't help that only one device has made it through device approval
<thafreak> so i'm guessing if some one near me has a base station, I can't also have one, since the frequencies would collide
<skellat> :-)
<thafreak> well, there goes that idea for setting up my own large scale private network
<skellat> Remember, there are 11 some odd channels you can put contemporary wireless routers on and even those unlicensed devices have collision.
<skellat> You can have your own large scale network...you just need to build it out with appropriate licensing
<thafreak> back to figuring out how to make enough money to run fiber everywhere :)
<skellat> The big push should be towards reducing the spectral width of communications.  Spectrum is finite on this planet so improving the efficiency of protocols will be a better end-game than just taking spectrum away from everything else so as to run Mobile Broadband.
<thafreak> so, you're saying, invent my own networking....hmmm...might be cheaper than running fiber everywhere
<skellat> thafreak: No, support those who are building more spectrally efficient transmission technologies.  The amount of megahertz taken up by a single data channel is still freaking huge compared to even a DTV over-the-air broadcast.
<thafreak> any examples of people making more efficient transmission tech that you can refer me to?
<skellat> Not yet.  That's the problem.  We're only seeing incremental work on what exists.  Only in Internet-land is bandwidth synonymous with throughput.  In normal usage, an AM radio station signal is 3 kHz wide while an FM broadcast signal is 6 kHz wide and a DTV station gets 6 MHz.  Some folks have been playing with multiply phased communication but really buried fiber is the answer.
<skellat> As to throughput...Netflix & Pandora are the problem online, not the answer.  Distribution of such content via Internet is not necessarily as efficient as using more conventional mass communications tools.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-15
<canthus13> Hmm.. this actually looks usable... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sylvania-SYNET7WIC-7-Smartbook-Windows-Embedded-Compact-7-SHIP-FREE-/271014621722?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item3f19baf21a#ht_3572wt_922
<canthus13> I wonder how hard it would be to get debian onto it.
<Cheri703> I had a 7" netbook back in the day, an eeepc, it was..................................interesting
<canthus13> that one has decent specs, though.
<canthus13> I wouldn't want it for a regular everyday machine, but it's enough to ssh to where I need to, crack WEP, etc...
<canthus13> and at only 54 bucks, I wouldn't worry about it when going to cons and such.
<Cheri703> true
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-16
<Cheri703> how long should it take to dd like 30gb?
<canthus13> Cheri703: depends on the drives and the interface you're using. dd'ing to a SATA drive via USB 2.0, it took me about 3 hours to get 40GB.
<Cheri703> o.O I'm going from internal SATA via usb to ide hdd
<Cheri703> this is going to take FOREVER
<canthus13> I usually just throw stuff like that on when I go to bed.
<Cheri703> well, I wasn't thinking it'd take that long :( my desktop has been having weird issues lately, so I want to reinstall completely, but I want it backed up just in case I miss anything.
<Cheri703> yay it just finished!!
<canthus13> Wow. quick.
<canthus13> to be fair, the drive I was talking about was connected to a machine that I suspected of having SATA controller overheating issues.
<Cheri703> and mine started LONG before I asked
 * canthus13 nods.
<Cheri703> alright, off to reinstall, back later
<canthus13> have fun.
<Cheri703> back up and running :)
<paultag> morning y'all
<thafreak> Cheri703: fyi, check out fsarchiver (i think that's what it's called) instead of dd next time you're doing a backup
<thafreak> dumps a filesystem to a tar like archive
<thafreak> lets you restore to a different filesystem too if you want...
<thafreak> dd copies even unused blocks...
<thafreak> http://www.fsarchiver.org/Main_Page
<canthus13> thafreak: dd has options to not copy unused blocks, though, doesn't it?
<canthus13> Oh weird... dd supports EBCDIC.
<canthus13> hmm.. maybe it doesn't have the ability to skip unused blocks. coulda sworn I'd seen that option.
<canthus13> Oh. it's ddrescue that will do sparse writes.
<Unit193> dd gets the bootable flag and all, and if you work around with it a little, you can get it smaller.
<thafreak> i know ddrescue has a sparse option...but I think that's only for making img files
<thafreak> not sure what it would do disk 2 disk
 * canthus13 nods.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-17
<Cheri703> o/ folks
<Cheri703> o/
<dzho> \o
<Cheri703> how's it going?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-18
<snap-l> Evening.
<snap-l> I'm Craig Maloney from the Ubuntu US MI group. Was wondering if you folks were planning on setting up a booth at OLF, and if the Michigan Team could help pool some resources together.
<paultag> snap-l: :)
<paultag> snap-l: How's it going?
<snap-l> Good, yourselves?
<paultag> me and the voices in my head are doing well, thanks!
<paultag> snap-l: As for the OLF booth, I'm not sure. I've not heard much from the folks in Ohio :)
<paultag> I'm making the trip out, and we'll at least have a Debian hackathon somewhere one of the days
<snap-l>  paultag Very cool
<paultag> but I think no one steped up to do the booth thing :'(
<snap-l> Hmm. Anyone who I can contact?
<paultag> snap-l: Sure, Cheri703, gilbert, jacob, should know what's going on, at the least
<paultag> snap-l: I can send you their contact, but they all have public addresses on lp
<snap-l> OK, cool
<paultag> it'd be cool seeing you again!
<snap-l> Yeah, saw you were coming out on the mailing list
<snap-l> Always a highlight to see you, dude.
<paultag> aww, thanks :)
<paultag> Yeah, it should be a blast. I love OLF
<paultag> such a great event, and I love getting back to Ohio, I miss it so much
 * Cheri703 actually has no idea >_>
<paultag> that must mean it's not going on :)
<snap-l> Yeah, that sounds like it
<Cheri703> well, I'm not in cbus, so it's possible gilbert and itsafork have something figured out (I took jacob's seat)
<Cheri703> I don't know if I'm going to make it to OLF :/
<paultag> Oh duh, itsafork
<paultag> where the heck is he
<paultag> crap! I need to follow up about the debian BSP. One moment, need to nag
<snap-l> nag away.
<Cheri703> no idea :s I was basically radio silent for several months, gilbert hasn't been around much, haven't seen itsafork either. Also, if things have been coming through the u-ohio list, I haven't been getting any/many? not sure if not getting or none coming
<paultag> snap-l: ah, it's all over email, I was trying to get a room :)
<paultag> I didn't see anything, Cheri703
<paultag> I don't think it was planned for
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> :/
 * Cheri703 apologizes for falling down on the job for a while
<snap-l> no apologies necessary
<paultag> yeah, totally, it's on all of us, teamwork makes the dream work.
<snap-l> I think a few groups are going through burn0out, honestly.
<paultag> yeah, Ubuntu's seen a pretty big brain-drain after this whole Unity thing and related stuff, sadly
<paultag> which puts more load on others, which burns out, which puts load on others, and burns them out too :)
<snap-l> heh
<Cheri703> I was just working in a soul-killing job that drained my will to do basically anything :s
<paultag> :(
<Cheri703> BUT NOT ANYMORE! \O/
<paultag> :D
<snap-l> less soul killing?
<snap-l> Ora are you working for Soul Train now? :)
<Cheri703> awesome job now
<Cheri703> support engineer for www.thehackeracademy.com
<snap-l> Oh, nice!
<Cheri703> yeah, it is a great group of people
<paultag> alright, I'm going to clean up this kruft I've got sitting on my drive and head to bed. Night, Cheri703, snap-l - see you soon, and great to hear from you (slash -us-mi!)
<Cheri703> night paultag
<paultag> o/
<snap-l> laterness.
<Cheri703> random note for those still in here or who might read the scrollback: I applied for UDS Sponsorship earlier this week, and one of the things I mentioned in my application is my goal to talk to folks from other LoCos and get ideas for engaging a small group that is widely spread. So hopefully if that all happens, we can get some life back in things.
<toddc> Cheri703: let us know how that goes or other ideas
<Cheri703> definitely! it is hard because a. ohio isn't exactly a hotbed of tech enthusiasm, b. we are spread really far apart, c. life happens a lot. So I hope to talk to folks both from the "hey, we have like 30 people show up to our single city events" and the "our loco is for our entire country, we have 20 members total" groups
<toddc> all the loco's I talk to are weaker than we want. I have been in talks with CA to work on some events together
<toddc> AZ survives only due to support and working with other local linux groups
<Cheri703> yeah, I want to get a variety of methods. some areas are just easier than others.
<Cheri703> well, I am off to bed. have a good night
<toddc> night
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-19
<paultag> gilbert: hey dude, around?
<Unit193> BiosElement: Have you by chance ever used libcherokee-mod-streaming ? :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-13
<Unit193> Anyone besides bioselement use and like name.com?
 * thafreak uses and likes name.com
 * canthus13 has no idea.. uses and currently hates his DL320.
<canthus13> Stupid thing keeps going into read-only mode.  the drive is new. :/  This is the second drive to fail in that machine. (third, maybe?)  All of them do this.  Rebooting it *should* fix it.. until the next time this happens.  Or not.  I'm afraid to reboot. fsck is finding inconsistencies, and I'm afraid to fix them. :/
<canthus13> (ext4.. it *should* handle it fairly well, right?)
<thafreak> yuck....bad controller maybe then dude...
<thafreak> i had a similar problem...
<thafreak> had hard drives that tested fine...put them in one box, and they acted like they were bad
<thafreak> eventually I chalked it up to a bad controller and ditched the old box
<canthus13> I think I'm gonna wait to reboot 'til I'm at home and can throw things.
<canthus13> ...and then migrate the entire freaking server over to the old DL380.
<canthus13> (Or rebuild it if I can't recover the drive...)
<thafreak> geez...what are you runnin on those beasts?
<thafreak> and what gen are they? g1 g2?
<canthus13> They were free.
<canthus13> the 380 is.. G2? I think.. dual 1.4ghz PIIIs.  The 320 is a Pentium D, so G3, I think.
<canthus13> Hmm... I had iLO running... I wonder if I can get to it from work.
<canthus13> 2Actually, I'm wondering if the fact that I have no drive sleds and have the drive just rigged level and shoved into the connector has something to do with it...
<thafreak> ilo is nice...
<thafreak> too bad you have to pay extra though to enable video over ilo
<thafreak> but just a serial console is most all you need...since most linux installs can be rigged to work over serial
<thafreak> hahaha...yeah, that might be an issue
<thafreak> maybe you're shorting something out some how and killing the drives prematurely
<thafreak> or they're vibrating too much or something else
<canthus13> working loose, maybe...
<thafreak> how much is a sled?
<thafreak> are they ridiculous or something? or just hard to find?
<canthus13> About 15-20 bucks. I just haven't bothered. :P
<thafreak> still...i wouldn't spring for that for a free server either ;)
<thafreak> are these ide or sata?
<canthus13> Eh. I already spent 20 on a 3.4ghz Pentium D (It had the celery D).
<canthus13> SATA.
<thafreak> oh, well in that case
<thafreak> i have a celeron D somewhere...I think collecting dust :)
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> actually, my backup server that died recently...
<thafreak> well, recently, as in 9 months ago or so
<thafreak> still havent had time to take it a part and pull the tape drive out to put somewhere else
<thafreak> so it sits on the shelf, still plugged in and connected to the kvm
<canthus13> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Poweredge-C6100-2U-8x-XEON-QC-L5520-2-26GHz-4xNODES-NO-HDD-96GB-Ram-Tested-/251283578250?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item3a81ab1d8a#pic1
<jenni> [ Dell PowerEdge C6100 2U 8x Xeon QC L5520 2 26GHz 4XNODES No HDD 96GB RAM Tested | eBay ] - https://j.mp/14Jr1gP
<canthus13> one of those would be nice.
<thafreak> wow 96gb of ram...wonder how much power it uses though :)
<thafreak> I'm putting up with my pathetic dual core amd 1.4ghz box simply because it uses < 30w of power at full tilt
<thafreak> and most of the time it's not doing much (mail, jabber, a small remote desktop, etc)
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> It'd be good for my kids' minecraft server.
<thafreak> electric bill dropped a TON...
<thafreak> that too
<thafreak> peak summer last year we were around $200/mo...this year, we've maybe gone to about $115, and we run the AC all the time
<canthus13> 2nice.
<thafreak> so it's not the ac...it must have been all the p4's I had running and my phenom2 running 24x7
<thafreak> and all the old power supplies probably didn't help...made sure everything is 80+ bronze or better now
<canthus13> how do you quit emacs?
<thafreak> i think there is a treatment program for that
<thafreak> 12 steps, and some wrist rehabilitation
<canthus13> this is weird.. I can read files.. (cat/less whatever), but I get nothing when I ls.
<canthus13> hmm.. may just be buffered stuff.
<canthus13> attempting to read something like a really old logfile results in a failure.
<canthus13> Gives me hope that the drive isn't hurt.
<canthus13> ram, maybe..?
<canthus13> fsck.ext4: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/mapper/Korso-root
<thafreak> uh....that's never good
<canthus13> also got io manager magic bad! (which googling says should never, ever happen.)
<thafreak> maybe some bad ram is flipping bits...but that kind of server should have ecc ram
<canthus13> It does.
<thafreak> so bits should never get flipped....
<canthus13> bah. can't fdisk. :P
<thafreak> i did hear about a bad controller flipping bits
<thafreak> it was written by a person advocating ZFS and it's ability to verify the data on disk
<canthus13> can't even locate the superblock backups because I don't have access to mk2fs. :/
<canthus13> Blah. I don't wanna wait 'til I get home to fix this. :(
<canthus13> Hmm...
<thafreak> haha...i totally know the feeling!
<thafreak> Those are the days I get nothing done at work...well even more of nothing than usual
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Seems I can read select files... my irssi config reads fine.  some logfiles do.  irssi logs don't.  but my irssi config does...
<canthus13> I wonder if I bumped into the servers when I was moving things to the basement last night...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-14
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Scattered, 66.2°F (19°C), 30.13in (1017mb), Moderate breeze 11kt (↑) - KYNG 21:51Z
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-15
<jrgifford> .wx 44120
<jenni> Scattered, 66.2°F (19°C), 30.16in (1018mb), Gentle breeze 7kt (↑) - KCLE 23:51Z
<Unit193> Temp: 63 F (17 C) ~ Scattered Clouds ~ Heat index: NA ~ Humidity: 60%
<skellat> paultag: Are you busy?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-16
<jrgifford> howdy
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-17
<Unit193> izdubar: Hello.
<MarkDude> Hello Unit193 - Ohio folks
<MarkDude> :)
<jrgifford> Well... found my first piece of intel hardware that didn't Just Work with Ubuntu or Fedora...
<jrgifford> Guess the newer Centrinos aren't ready yet. :(
 * dzho guesses jrgifford never worked with a Paulsbo netbok
<dzho> netbook*
<canthus13> netbok choi?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-18
<thafreak> i prefer netboogoogaipan
<dzho> netbolgogi
<Unit193> argobytbtv
<thafreak> netborsth?
<dzho> annie annie are you ok I know cpr can i help someone call 911
<Unit193> Either Ohio has very boring weather, or wxbot is. ;P
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Scattered, 64.4°F (18°C), 30.23in (1020mb), Light breeze 4kt (↑) - KYNG 03:51Z
<Unit193> I ran him off. :(
<canthus13> .wx 43613
<jenni> Clear ☼, 69.8°F (21°C), 30.24in (1021mb), Haze, Light breeze 5kt (↑) - KYIP, 12:53Z
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-11
<skellat> wx KCMH
 * skellat slaps jenni
<jrgifford> I shrug.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: The IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here.  Please consult #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 instead | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Not only no UbuCon but there were no "general call" proposals to talk Ubuntu for OLF 2014
<skellat> Yes, we will not be presenting UbuCon at OLF 2014
<skellat> Yes, I just found out that there is shockingly no Ubuntu-related content even proposed for presentation at OLF 2014
<skellat> I will be writing more about this later on Monday
<belkinsa> It's a shame that the USA LoCo's are dieing or dead.
<belkinsa> Sigh.
<yano> aww
<belkinsa> Though I might try something in a few weeks once school starts.
<dzho> LoCo was always an awkward fit for the US, seems to me, since a lot of the focus of the effort originally was localization, and localization for the big English-speaking countries, while still a necessary job, isn't nearly so big a job relative to population size as it might be for less-commonly used languages.
 * dzho wonders about a compare-contrast with locos in .ca, .uk, .au, .nz, .za, .sg . . . 
<belkinsa> Well, what I think what the English-speaking ones are meant for is to socialize and see what others are doing.  But it seems not.
<belkinsa> dzho, that would be wrothwhile do that.
<dzho> my hope was that it would form as an umbrella 501(c)3 but that hope was dashed early on.
<dzho> local FLOSS/LUGs still sort of struggle along with out much organizational support at all.
<dzho> I think there's a perception, perhaps a subconscious one even, that the corporate calvary had arrived and that Everything Would Be OK Now with regard to Linux/FLOSS support and promotion.
<dzho> and I really don't think that's true.  FLOSS/Linux is still way outgunned in terms of promotion and support and organization.
<dzho> it's a different facet of tragedy-of-the-commons from what's happened with eg OpenSSL
<thafreak> I dunno...I keep using ubunt
<thafreak> but I don't feel like talking about ubuntu
<dzho> belkinsa: And while I think that's true, one might read that as me "blaming" Canonical or something, but that's not how I see it.  I think Canonical is in the same tough situation Microsoft is in, with the move of consumer devices from desktop+laptop to phone+tablet
<belkinsa> It's starting to happen to me too...
<thafreak> Every time i go to a meetup, people just want to talk about deskop choices and talk about how they like this UI or hate that one
<dzho> thafreak: yeah, I've never been that intense about Ubuntu as such, but that seems to have been what the whole structure of the LoCo wanted from us.
<thafreak> everyone seems focused on the desktop though
<dzho> thafreak: everyone
<dzho> ?
<dzho> you mean, everyone in LoCos?
<thafreak> I've not been to a meeting where people talked about juju or MAAS or anything cool
<dzho> ah
<thafreak> yeah sorry
<thafreak> So I stopped going to things...I now focus on groups like devops meetings
<thafreak> where they're not necessarily ubuntu people, but atleast they don't talk about desktops all day
<dzho> thafreak: devopscle?
<dzho> any others?
<thafreak> And I'm only really an ubuntu user because debian propper tends to not work for me
<thafreak> yeah, devopscle
<thafreak> I'm also trying to make it to more programming meetups too
<thafreak> I was just setting up a new VM to use as sort of the place where I ssh to from anywhere
<thafreak> where I write code, run tmux, irssi, all the stuff from
<thafreak> Went with jessie initially...ended up re-installing and going with trusty
<thafreak> I use NFS for my home dir, jessie was hanging on reboot
<thafreak> I spent a few hours trying to figure out what was wrong, then got pissed and re-installed trusty
<thafreak> I just wanted things to work as expected
<thafreak> Now, it was a minor problem, everything else worked fine...and I don't really reboot the machine ever
<thafreak> but still
<thafreak> I didn't like that it would hang indefinitely on reboot
<thafreak> also, it hung for like a minute on boot "populating /dev"...trusty didn't
<thafreak> but, that's where I come from...loco's don't really suite me. I don't tend to meet people who use NFS for their home dir :)
<Unit193> skellat: Re; Email.  Care to take?   I believe you know more of the possible speakers than I did.
<cyberanger> possible speakers...
<Unit193> Yeah, they'd like a list of speakers/presentations that we were able to come up with.
<cyberanger> skellat: and I should be on that list afaik
<Unit193> Great!
<skellat> Job opening in Cleveland if anybody is interested: https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/377860200
<jenni> [ USAJOBS - Search Jobs ] - https://j.mp/1uknb8M
<PCLine_> Hello everyone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-12
<Unit193> Howdy, PCLine_.
<thafreak> helo
<Unit193> EHELO.
<thafreak> STARTTLS
 * skellat is watching "Major Crimes" on TNT
<Unit193> skellat: See ping?
<skellat> Which one?
<PCLine_> Hello Unit193
<Unit193> [16:12:34] < Unit193> skellat: Re; Email.  Care to take?   I believe you know more of the possible speakers than I did. || < cyberang3r> skellat: and I should be on that list afaik
<skellat> Unit193: Yeah, I'll deal with it tomorrow
<skellat> I'm not sure why they want to know unless they want to try again with people who turned me down
<Unit193> Alrighty.  I'd say they want to contact the people that were willing to talk at Ubucon, and have them speak anyway.
<skellat> Unit193: Please e-mail me a list of your positive contacts with e-mail addresses.  I'll add that to my list of not-so-positive contacts.
<Unit193> All I know of is cyber.
<skellat> E-mail me his details
<skellat> Or I could just put his LP contact this user link in the list instead
<skellat> Definitely not something I'd expect to see as "Recently Rated" in the library catalog when I go to check on my account: http://clevnet.bibliocommons.com/item/show/1725681048
<jenni> [ What to Expect When You Use the Potty | CLEVNET Library Cooperation | BiblioCommons ] - https://j.mp/XYDxqi
<Unit193> http://www.arcamax.com/newspics/108/10823/1082301.gif Akron needs this.
<belkinsa> jrgifford, do you have ubuntu Touch?
<belkinsa> Or anyone, in fact.
<jrgifford> belkinsa: not really.
<belkinsa> Okay.  Thank you anyways.
 * belkinsa is having trouble with me
<belkinsa> it*
<jrgifford> i mean, i don't because i haven't flashed my n4 to it
<belkinsa> Ah.  Think before you flash it.  It still in rough development.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-13
<skellat> Unit193: The speed limit on I-90 through all of Ashtabula County is 70 MPH
<skellat> FWIW, people blast through construction zones of 55 MPH still going at 70+
<MarkDude> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06hPljOZNzc
<jenni> [ Life After Linux - Jono Bacon @OSCON 2014 - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1sADmOM
<eniLCP_> Good evening everyone
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-14
<skellat> Discussion is now open on the mailing list as to Ubuntu Global Jam plus Software Freedom Day: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-us-ohio@lists.launchpad.net/msg01426.html
<jenni> [ [Ubuntu-us-ohio] Moving Past UbuCon & Looking At Global Jam ] - https://j.mp/1pb1qoA
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: The IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here.  Please consult #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 instead | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | NOW PLANNING: Ubuntu Global Jam/Software Freedom Day Participation
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-15
<skellat> Good afternoon
<skellat> Anybody think we're sliding into winter a little early?
<belkinsa> skellat, dunno, at least fall, yes.
<skellat> It is a wee bit cool out for mid-August on Lake Erie's south shore today
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<belkinsa> It's cool down here too.
<skellat> And that last long-range guesstimate for winter snow was of an expectation for higher than normal snow this winter
<skellat> belkinsa: Did you catch the -contacts e-mail about planning for Ubuntu Global Jam?
<belkinsa> Yeah, I did and i haven't watched the hangout video
<skellat> Any thoughts on my random rambling to try to have a northern/central/southern split for activity planning?
 * skellat just spotted this: http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/warcraft-to-memorialize-robin-williams-in-game-1.2737365?cmp=rss
<jenni> [ Warcraft to memorialize Robin Williams in game - Technology & Science - CBC News ] - https://j.mp/1uXXlFm
<belkinsa> skellat, I don't have any, mainly because of  the low numbers of active members of our LoCo.
<skellat> belkinsa: Well, UGJ is a good time to turn folks from inactive to active and get folks to turn out.
<belkinsa> You do have a point but still it's the worry of if we really have 99 or whatever members that LP says that we do.
<skellat> There is something unannounced at LoCo Council level that may help with that after several rounds of back & forth wrangling.
<skellat> With the northern/central/southern split for UGJ being a bit of a test run
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<belkinsa> Well, I think the North will have more luck then down here.  It seems that I'm the only one down here.
<skellat> belkinsa: We never know for sure
<belkinsa> True, true
<skellat> Yeesh: http://go.theregister.com/feed/www.theregister.co.uk/2014/08/15/new_mobe_market_data_finds_android_android_ber_alles/
<jenni> [ Google's ANDROID CRUSHING smartphone rivals underfoot • The Register ] - https://j.mp/1uXYJrq
<skellat> At least I don't have an utterly obscure device like one running Bada...my phone is on Windows Phone 8.1
 * skellat disappears to get back to household chores
<belkinsa> Hey skellat, is my wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa) to hard to read in this new format?
<skellat> belkinsa: It looks fine
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-16
<belkinsa> skellat, thanks
<skellat> Something to start the afternoon: http://tinysong.com/iu77
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1v1kpmq
<skellat> Which would be the song by the group Default: Wasting My Time
 * skellat goes back to mowing the lawn
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-17
<belkinsa> Hey skellat, can I change the LP homepage of our team to say that members that want join must have their code of conduct signed and remove the ref to the podcasts?
<skellat> belkinsa: Yes, you may
<skellat> belkina: If anything you should put a reference to code of conduct signing assistant which is a package that helps sign such
<belkinsa> Thanks, and I been meaning to do a wiki page update for the team.
<belkinsa> skellat, I will.  Do you know the link to it?
<skellat> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=code-of-conduct-signing-assistant&searchon=names
<jenni> [ Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- code-of-conduct-signing-assistant ] - https://j.mp/1ApA1mV
<belkinsa> Thanks
<skellat> belkinsa: This may be easier: https://launchpad.net/code-of-conduct-signing-assistant
<jenni> [ Code of Conduct Signing Assistant in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1ApA6XQ
 * skellat heads to dinner
<belkinsa> Never knew that we had one.
<MarkDude> Me too. That makes soooooo much sense. Never understood WHY it was easier to join Fedora in some ways
 * belkinsa is working on our team wiki pages, they do need updating!
<belkinsa> All: is this okay for our LP page: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio ?
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1cLqEpz
<belkinsa> skellat, jrgifford, Unit193: anyone up for a team wiki page clean up?
<Unit193> So, you're not on it?
<belkinsa> I'm looking at our team's wiki pages, I think we do need a clean up.
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam (but I'm looking at the subpages)
<jenni> [ OhioTeam - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1fsFO0B
<belkinsa> Mainly these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/Deprecated
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/Deprecated - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1ApCXQj
<belkinsa> I think some can be kept and used again for what we are doing
<belkinsa> I hate to say this but I think I want to lump some of the related pages into one main Cat.  OLF is one example.
<belkinsa> skellat, what was this page for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/Shepherding ?
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/Shepherding - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1ApDy4F
<belkinsa> And this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/XMPP
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/XMPP - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1ApDCRM
<belkinsa> If not needed, I think these can be deleted.
<belkinsa> This could be deleted since it's outdated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/UbuntuCDExplanation and maybe we could have the offical page linked in the new  user page of our team
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/UbuntuCDExplanation - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1ApDRMS
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/NewUser
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/NewUser - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1ApDVMv
<belkinsa> Or we could just link to the new user pages of the wiki
<belkinsa> And are still doing team proting? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/TeamReports
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/TeamReports - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1ApFPwP
<belkinsa> reporting*
<belkinsa> Updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/Deprecated
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/Deprecated - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1ApCXQj
<belkinsa> And I'
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-08-14
<yano> https://technical.ly/philly/2015/08/14/youll-learn-fosscon-free-open-source-software-conference/
<jenni> born and raised
<jenni> [ What you'll learn at FOSSCON, the Free and Open Source Software Conference - Technical.ly Philly ] - https://j.mp/1Wp54LD
<JonathanD> Woot.
<JonathanD> Hi yano.
<yano> hello
<yano> wait
<yano> why are you here?
<yano> lol
<belkinsa> Is anyone planing to go to OSF?
<yano> OSF?
<belkinsa> Ohio Linux Fest
<yano> wouldn't that be "OLF"?
<belkinsa> Er, yeah.
 * belkinsa facepalms
<yano> :-P
<thafreak> I'll probably go again this year...give it one more shot
 * belkinsa is going for the first time
<Unit193> thafreak: Didn't go well last year?
<thafreak> no, actually, last year was better than the previous two
<thafreak> but, I've gone to 10 of them...and they stopped having dual core perform at the after party...
<thafreak> And I don't see that many people there anymore.
<thafreak> So i don't give it the priority i once did, if another show is at the same time, I might not go
<thafreak> but it looks like this year, they scheduled it around everything else, so I may still go
<yano> JonathanD: when did you move to Ohio? :-P
<JonathanD> yano: I am everywhere.
<Unit193> yano: He's been in here longer than you have, I just didn't know he was alive.
<yano> :o
<Unit193> thafreak: I still kind of hope "this year" will be the year I finally make it, but so far none of them have been. :/
<Unit193> And, several people are making it too, that I know.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-08-15
<Unit193> Thunder. \o/
<Unit193> Except that it is 2am...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-15
<yano> http://radio.wosu.org/post/curious-cbus-how-did-ohio-state-get-zip-code-43210
<jenni> [ Curious Cbus: How Did Ohio State Get The ZIP Code 43210? | WOSU Radio ] - https://bit.ly/2aVfzTk
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-17
<yano> https://youtu.be/_o74BnFSr8g
<jenni> [ Kitten Academy Live Stream - YouTube ] - https://youtu.be
<jrgifford> nice
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-18
<Unit193> pleia2, nhandler and jose should all be at OLF, anyone else from here?
<yano> really? awesome
<yano> i might try to make it out this year
<belkinsa> God, I think that the lamest thing that I said on our mailing-list.
<belkinsa> But it's the truth, Adam-M.  And welcome, Adam-M to our LoCo and our IRC home.  Where do you hail from?
<Adam-M> Akron
<belkinsa> I think Unit193 is in that area also.
 * belkinsa hails from West Chester, a place between Ciny and Dayton
<belkinsa> Unit193: well, you gave me a reason to come to OLF.
<AntonM> Hi
<belkinsa> o/ AntonM
<belkinsa> Are you two bothers, AntonM and Adam-M?
<AntonM> Yes
<belkinsa> Ha, I knew it.  :D  Anyways, welcome to our LoCo and our IRC home.
<AntonM> Thanks
<AntonM> BTW, how were you able to tell?
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> Last names when you requested to join.
 * belkinsa is one of the leaders
<belkinsa> along with Unit193 and jrgifford.
<belkinsa> Did you discover Ubuntu recently?
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa <--- that's me.
<jenni> [ belkinsa - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://bit.ly/1eqs1VA
<Adam-M> I started with Ubuntu 10.04, but I only ran it in a virtual machine until 12.04.
<AntonM> ^
<belkinsa> I started with 9.10.  So I guess you two want to voluteer in the Community or just support our LoCo and Ubuntu?
<Adam-M> How will we volunteer?
<belkinsa> It depends on what skills you have.
<belkinsa> For example, I don't really have techical skills but I do have people skills that allow me to build community and that's what I focus on.
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<jenni> [ ContributeToUbuntu - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://bit.ly/2bg0z6c
<belkinsa> Oh, and Unit193: http://askubuntu.com/questions/811218/failed-to-restart-idmapd-service-unit-idmapd-service-is-masked Can you give me some insight if possible.  Or whoever is the server guy here.
<jenni> [ networking - Failed to restart idmapd.service: Unit idmapd.service is masked - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://bit.ly/2bg01gC
<belkinsa> Adam-M and AntonM: we always need help in building this LoCo.
<AntonM> Ok
<belkinsa> But you can go out of our LoCo and help the greater Community if you wish.
<AntonM> I'll help this LoCo
<belkinsa> :0
<belkinsa> :)*
<belkinsa> From what I know, I think most of members are from nothern Ohio.  One idea is to restart the idea of the Regional LoCo in that area.
<AntonM> How do we get started?
<belkinsa> Ask on the mailing-list who is from the area and suggest the idea of doing a meet up.  See if you can get some folks that way.  You can also try Twitter and other social media.
<AntonM> Ok
<belkinsa> And I do wish you luck, we do need a few active peeps.
<AntonM> Thanks
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> Anyways, I need to go to work.  If you need me, please feel free to ping me here (and stay of course), PM me, or e-mail me.  Just keep in mind that I might not repsonsd quickly like I did.
<AntonM> Ok
<Unit193> Wosh, there's backlog here.
<Unit193> belkinsa: While it may partially be a "got a life" problem, that's not entirely it.
<Unit193> AntonM: Well howdy and welcome back.  I'm not in the Akron area actually, just Mans.
<AntonM> Hi
<Unit193> Welcome to Freenode.
<AntonM> Thanks
<Unit193> One of the guys from Ashland was going to the Akron area LUGs, seems they had some good sessions.
<Unit193> http://www.meetup.com/Akron-Linux-Users-Group/ this, I think.
<jenni> [ Akron Linux Users Group (Akron, OH)- Meetup ] - https://bit.ly/2b55ovx
<Unit193> I'd take a guess that you use Ubuntu/Unity?  Doesn't really matter, but I'm an Xfce user myself.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-19
<AntonMc> Hi
<AntonM> Hi
<Adam-M> Hi
<Unit193> Bye.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-20
 * belkinsa hopes those two will stay
<Unit193> Stay where?
<belkinsa> Within our LoCo even though we are inactive.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-21
<Dodge29_> hey
<Unit193> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-08-14
<yano> https://www.meetup.com/Central-Ohio-Python-Users-Group/
<jenni> [ The Central Ohio Python Users Group (Columbus, OH) | Meetup ] - https://bit.ly/2vx8JAZ
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-08-16
<thafreak> wow
<thafreak> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/7.4_Release_Notes/chap-Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux-7.4_Release_Notes-Deprecated_Functionality.html
<jenni> [ Chapter 53. Deprecated Functionality ] - https://bit.ly/2vCNL3z
<thafreak> "Red Hat will not be moving Btrfs to a fully supported feature and it will be removed in a future major release of Red Hat Enterprise Linux."
<Unit193> So I saw, odd.
<dzho> ayup
<dzho> so, a couple of things might be going on there.
<dzho> some of the scuttlebut from hacker news and linux weekly news is just that Redhat doesn't have and can't get the personnel to commit to it long term.
<dzho> one point of reference is that they are deep into XFS and XFS has grown a lot of features to keep it compelling.
<dzho> eg, snapshots are on the way.
<dzho> one also wonders whether Redhat will buy into the Eben Moglen/Canonical view on the question of the compatibility of ZFS and Linux.
<dzho> The FSF and SFLC say there is a license conflict that keeps them from being shipped in binary form together. Moglen/Canonical say that's the letter of the licenses, but the spirit of the licenses is such that it's ok.
<Unit193> Yeah someone I was talking to uses XFS at work, and was telling me of some of the nice features.
<dzho> XFS is also old, which is a nice thing in an FS.
<dzho> In Jan/Feb of last year, the ZFS+Ubuntu stuff came out. There was some fur that flew. 
<dzho> It *may* just be incidental that Moglen left as FSF counsel last fall.
<dzho> coincidental*
<dzho> parallel to this you've got Linux lambasting SFLC for doing GPL compliance stuff (eg, the VMWare stuff).
<dzho> s/Linux/Linus/
<jenni> dzho meant to say: parallel to this you've got Linus lambasting SFLC for doing GPL compliance stuff (eg, the VMWare stuff).
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-08-18
<drkokandy> Is it just me or is the Ubuntu community at large really different than in 2015 
<drkokandy> Did something bad happen
<thafreak> Lol, I saw on twitter some one complaining about freenode, finally checked my irssi client
<thafreak> Figured I'd reconnect :)
